# Про шиацу, японский масссаж



## neshli (11 Мар 2010)

Есть такой метод - шиацу, как написано в википедии - традиционная японская практическая терапия, основанная на анатомической и физиологической теории. Пару лет назад когда я еще не знала про свои экструзии а просто выскакивал позвонок и побаливала спина я сходила 3 раза на этот массаж и ощутила действенность, свобода движений, никаких болей и выпадений позвонков. Теперь с позвоночником все гораздо хуже, болит сильнее, выяснилось что там грыжи и остеохондроз. 
Вопрос в следующем, может кто-то ходил на такой массаж во время обострения или с целью лечения, вообще-то его делать больновато, и вот думаю, сейчас мне не противопоказано ли?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Мар 2010)

Массаж шиацу (или шиатсу) является одной из разновидностью точечного массажа, в основе которого лежит надавливание с умеренной интенсивностью на биологически активные точки. Трудно сказать, лучше или хуже этот массаж точечного китайского или вьетнамского массажей. В Из собственного опыта могу отметить, что в одних ситуациях лучший эффект наступает от японского, в других - от китайского массажа. Но, как правило, лучше использовать в комплексном лечении вместе с мануальной терапией.


----------



## MissSnow (18 Мар 2010)

Во время обострения, как мне сказала мой врач, никакой массаж не показан. Но щадящую гимнастику делать можно и даже нужно (ориентируясь на собственные ощущения наломать дров гораздо сложнее, чем это можно сделать извне). Щиацу делаю курсами, очень нравится, однако с вьетнамским не сравнивала


----------

